# To those who find realistic fursuits creepy, why?



## ScaredStoked (Jun 11, 2021)

I absolutely love realistic fursuits, and would love to have a try at making one of them. However, I know a lot of people, especially non-furries, find this style of suits to be creepy. So I must ask, to those of you who _do_ find them to be unnerving, what is it about them that causes that feeling? I'm well acquainted with the uncanny valley, so I can only guess it's because they fall somewhere into there. So how would you make them less uncanny? Give them a more cartoony expression? 

Any thoughts are helpful, I want something fun and cool I can bring in public that won't scare anyone away!


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 12, 2021)

I know very little about fursuits but I recognize the problem, it's the same with my art which I once dubbed "too realistic for its own good". I think that long before we even need to consider the uncanny valley (which BTW I think is overused term, sometimes slapped onto things that people simply don't like), there's something else at work. Most of anthropomorphic media are cartoony. The cartoons themselves, comic books, mascots/commercials (Orangina being the biggest exception), a lot of furry art itself. This way the people, no matter if in fandom or not, quite naturally come to equate furry anthropomorphic creatures with cartoony looks, and can find it weird if presented with much more realistic version.

One way I *think* I found around this is to stylize just a little, just enough to make the character more appealing. Particularly the eyes, they're the most important part! It's there where most of "cuteness vs creepiness" is decided, and where the uncanny valley can hit hardest. So, I found that making them just a little bigger and a little bit more cartoony than what would be completely realistic, goes a long way towards making the character looking appealing. Second most important thing is the muzzle shape and proportions in relationship to the whole head.

Now, a shameless plug time, but since I possibly found a fellow fan of furry realism, my gallery has a lot of it to offer (can be accessed through my profile). There have been cases when people initially thought my works are very realistic fursuits.


----------



## ScaredStoked (Jun 12, 2021)

I think you're right about it all being in the eyes! I was thinking of buying StuffedPandaStudio's premade eyes of Etsy because I think they look a lot more cartoony than most other realistic eyes.


----------



## NimuTheFox (Jun 14, 2021)

I think realistic designs look cool, but I'm really used to cartoon. Realistic does come across as a bit unnerving to me because it seems more graphic. Similar to say creating a really bloody scene or a horror scene, it's the same feeling. I don't know why that is the case. Pomorek made a pretty good point, it might just be that we are unused to seeing it. I just prefer cartoons, animations and mostly colourful happy designs. I tend to mostly admire realistic drawings, characters, etc. but it isn't for me.  I tend to love exaggerated expressions too which you can find in anime and cartoons.

Edit: I think it would be mostly the eyes like ya'll say. As long as your character looks friendly, I shouldn't feel intimidated by it.


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jun 14, 2021)

I do think it's the fact that if you get one feature *too* wrong, it just looks...off. I personally don't find realistic suits creepy but I understand how some people could- poorly done realistic suits have a kind of "taxidermy" look to them.




Asides from the color scheme, would this count as "realistic?" I find it really cute and cool, but some friends of mine who are also DC fans but *aren't* furries found it creepy.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 14, 2021)

CaitlinSnowLeopard said:


> I do think it's the fact that if you get one feature *too* wrong, it just looks...off.


Isn't it the way the "uncanny valley" works? When everything is *almost* right - but still not quite. And then the unsettling dissonance arises, when you'd expect the whole thing to look natural, but it still isn't. I think it may equally well be many smaller imperfections spread over many features, or one feature that is more imperfect.


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jun 14, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> Isn't it the way the "uncanny valley" works? When everything is *almost* right - but still not quite. And then the unsettling dissonance arises, when you'd expect the whole thing to look natural, but it still isn't. I think it may equally well be many smaller imperfections spread over many features, or one feature that is more imperfect.


Pretty much the definition of uncanny valley, yeah. Stylization is much easier to keep looking appealing.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 14, 2021)

This will draw some ire, but I think it's creepy because normally people see fursuits in silly things like sports events or conventions. However, the furry aspect of it being a deeper thing. (With bad histories such as certain individuals having sex associated with it) may make it creepy to some. Personally, I just see it as bad cosplay, and honestly I only dress up on Halloween. It's mostly creepy to me because I feel that it's not the right place or the right time, at least not outside of a convention. Here's the thing, nobody should have to care about your hobby or interest, you can dress up where it is acceptable but if you go out in public expect people to be concerned. 

I have anthro characters myself, but I don't envision them as being myself directly. That's my stance on fursuits. Do I care? Not really, nobody dresses up in furry costumes where I live unless it's for a social event. But, I will be honest with you.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 14, 2021)

Not all furries aim to make their fursonas and the suits of them appear cute and cartoony like we usually imagine. Some would rather go an alternate route that aims towards realism and stunning details, which is common in cosplaying and conventions.

That said, I don't find them creepy. I admire them. It took a lot of hard work making them so visually detailed and lifelike.


----------



## Muttmutt (Jun 15, 2021)

I think the suits have to be made well. As other users pointed out, it’s down to the eyes. Sometimes the eyes just look off and then it feels just a bit unsettling. I think the eyes and face have to have some emotion or they just look a little _too _animalistic.



I mean, take this realistic suit. The emotion is well-done and looks approachable. I don’t get any unsettling feelings when looking at it. Some suits, though, don’t capture this well.



This one has a pretty neutral expression and doesn’t look very approachable. I personally get that uncanny valley feel from this suit owner. No disrespect to the artist or the suit - it’s beautiful and takes extreme talent. I personally just don’t prefer the style of it for the reasons I mentioned.


----------



## Raever (Jun 15, 2021)

I think it's that thing where something looks too "real" but not real enough to be...real...you know?
It's just naturally off-putting. Not all of them mind you, just the hyper realistic ones. >.>

Uncanny valley.
That was the phrase I was wanting.

Edit: oh someone said it above. x3


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 15, 2021)

Muttmutt said:


> I think the suits have to be made well. As other users pointed out, it’s down to the eyes. Sometimes the eyes just look off and then it feels just a bit unsettling. I think the eyes and face have to have some emotion or they just look a little _too _animalistic.
> View attachment 113429
> I mean, take this realistic suit. The emotion is well-done and looks approachable. I don’t get any unsettling feelings when looking at it. Some suits, though, don’t capture this well.
> View attachment 113430
> This one has a pretty neutral expression and doesn’t look very approachable. I personally get that uncanny valley feel from this suit owner. No disrespect to the artist or the suit - it’s beautiful and takes extreme talent. I personally just don’t prefer the style of it for the reasons I mentioned.


Personally, I would say that the second one looks somewhat angry rather than neutral. And the distance between the eyes appear to be too big.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 15, 2021)

Muttmutt said:


> I think the suits have to be made well. As other users pointed out, it’s down to the eyes. Sometimes the eyes just look off and then it feels just a bit unsettling. I think the eyes and face have to have some emotion or they just look a little _too _animalistic.
> View attachment 113429
> I mean, take this realistic suit. The emotion is well-done and looks approachable. I don’t get any unsettling feelings when looking at it. Some suits, though, don’t capture this well.
> View attachment 113430
> This one has a pretty neutral expression and doesn’t look very approachable. I personally get that uncanny valley feel from this suit owner. No disrespect to the artist or the suit - it’s beautiful and takes extreme talent. I personally just don’t prefer the style of it for the reasons I mentioned.


Wow, this is interesting. I feel the complete opposite, actually. I feel more unsettled by the first, and that the 2nd is more approachable for me. 

It would depend on the setting for how uneasy I would feel about someone in a fursuit, or perhaps anyone approaching me at all. If it was on the sidewalk with no one else around, yeah, I'd pick up the pace. If it's in a setting with a lot of people around.. well, I'm still super shy so I'd probably admire from the sidelines, wishing for a photo.

As for the suits themselves, more realistic or less, I'm fascinated by all of them. I would probably lean towards more realistic piquing my interest, though.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 15, 2021)

I'mma echo what Nexus said. I like the realistic level of detail, but I'm just a snob for quality.
I personally don't like the suits that are all saggy and baggy with giant eyes but I'm obviously not gonna stop anyone from having their own fun!


----------



## Muttmutt (Jun 16, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Wow, this is interesting. I feel the complete opposite, actually. I feel more unsettled by the first, and that the 2nd is more approachable for me.
> 
> It would depend on the setting for how uneasy I would feel about someone in a fursuit, or perhaps anyone approaching me at all. If it was on the sidewalk with no one else around, yeah, I'd pick up the pace. If it's in a setting with a lot of people around.. well, I'm still super shy so I'd probably admire from the sidelines, wishing for a photo.
> 
> As for the suits themselves, more realistic or less, I'm fascinated by all of them. I would probably lean towards more realistic piquing my interest, though.


Huh, that’s interesting. Guess it’s down to individual preference. I tend to prefer toony suits anyway!


----------



## Folklore (Jun 17, 2021)

I build things and like furry stuff and find the idea of making a more realistic and less bulky fursuit fascinating. Id looked at atretch fabrics before and wondered why so few do skin tight suits. Itd cut down on heat issues for sure. 
I find myself often thinking of how to design a mask with latex or foam needle felted or upholstered with stretch fabric then needle felted and to try to give the wearer more expression. I often see the problem with fursuit masks to be a poor neutral expression being their only expression. This is why I feel realism or more realistic styles dont happen. 

Simply put the more cartoonish the face the more forgiving it is to look at when you cant make a mask that changes expressions. Theres just not enough moving parts or an easy way to make a facial rig or prosthetic setup to give an anthro mask much range of expression so they look eerie holding a blank expression endlessly. Less so if its a smiling mascotlike cartoon caricature.

It think since muzzles limit the usage of lips and cheeks for expressions with the mouth that a mask that had a lot of eyebrow/browline movement, articulated ears that turn or fold and blinking would be the holy trinity needed to circumvent uncanny issues in realistc styles. Its a sorta exercise i come back to often tryingnto figure how to make one work. Arduinos and servos only go so far. 

All that aside...I still dont get why so many fursuits are super bulky and dont have better neutral expressions sculpted onto the masks.


----------



## VirupakshAgrawal (Jun 23, 2021)

ScaredStoked said:


> I absolutely love realistic fursuits, and would love to have a try at making one of them. However, I know a lot of people, especially non-furries, find this style of suits to be creepy. So I must ask, to those of you who _do_ find them to be unnerving, what is it about them that causes that feeling? I'm well acquainted with the uncanny valley, so I can only guess it's because they fall somewhere into there. So how would you make them less uncanny? Give them a more cartoony expression?
> 
> Any thoughts are helpful, I want something fun and cool I can bring in public that won't scare anyone away!


I just find it to be too similar to a animal and less like a humanoid furry. I only get aroused by humanoid furries anyways so i don't see much interest in a realistic looking one.


----------



## LameFox (Jun 24, 2021)

I find all of them a bit weird personally, but I guess for different reasons. Cartoony ones give me this kind of surreal vibe because they're coming from a simplified style but with all the tiny textural detail that existing in the real world imparts. Realistic ones, I guess it's a bit like taxidermy: it can look very much like a living thing, especially in a photo, but there are subtle motions about a live animal that inert material with a couple moving parts won't replicate.

I suppose if someone had an undead fursona it would be quite fitting, though.


----------



## Andrea Flame Fox (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm not a fan of fursuits of any kind, and haven't seen many, so it's hard to analyse why I dislike them. And I never really thought of them as creepy or unsettling, however...



Muttmutt said:


> View attachment 113430
> This one has a pretty neutral expression and doesn’t look very approachable. I personally get that uncanny valley feel from this suit owner. No disrespect to the artist or the suit - it’s beautiful and takes extreme talent. I personally just don’t prefer the style of it for the reasons I mentioned.



This made me realise that one of the issues I have is that the expressions are fixed. And it makes them look lifeless. How much that would bother me in practice I don't know because I've never interacted with someone in a fursuit.

But given what I have seen, I prefer "realistic" over "cartoony." Cartoony things generally irritate me.


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jun 26, 2021)

I feel like "use your own eyes" fursuits are slightly less creepy than other realistic suits because they can at least blink, if that makes sense. So they're a bit less lifeless-looking. Then again I seem to be in the minority as a lot of people find them even creepier.


----------



## ScaredStoked (Jun 28, 2021)

CaitlinSnowLeopard said:


> I feel like "use your own eyes" fursuits are slightly less creepy than other realistic suits because they can at least blink, if that makes sense. So they're a bit less lifeless-looking. Then again I seem to be in the minority as a lot of people find them even creepier.


I actually find those ones a lot more creepy haha. Something to do with the human-like eyes and the big forehead


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 29, 2021)

ScaredStoked said:


> I actually find those ones a lot more creepy haha. Something to do with the human-like eyes and the big forehead


I think a lot of that is due to people using the whole half inch or one inch of foam to construct the head, making the eyes out of proportion to the size of the head. Personally, I think a good number of heads are very disproportionate to the shoulder width and overall body size. When I made my head, I used a epoxy-glass mask with just enough wrap over my head to attach the ears. The rest was just faux fur. I also articulated the cheeks under my eyes so if I smiled, the cheeks moved with my face. That would also make the mask mouth look like I was smiling just a bit.


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jun 29, 2021)

While I respect the effort put into them, all fursuits are just nightmare fuel to me. But the realistic ones more so because they're uncanny as shit.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 29, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> While I respect the effort put into them, all fursuits are just nightmare fuel to me. But the realistic ones more so because they're uncanny as shit.


Yeah, what he said


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 30, 2021)

It really depends on who even made the suit. There are some suits I have seen on the internet that looks so fucking good that I would simp for who evermade it, while some suits makes me wish I had never saw it.




ScaredStoked said:


> However, I know a lot of people, especially non-furries, find this style of suits to be creepy. So I must ask, to those of you who _do_ find them to be unnerving, what is it about them that causes that feeling?


Hell, non-furries also find cartoony fursuits creepy anyways.
You can't please them all.


----------



## TokoDoggo (Jul 7, 2021)

I love both styles- The cute AND the realistic ones. I think that people probably see the more realistic ones as intimidating, as it imitates reality instead of cartoons, and that freaks them out. It is all amazing artistic expression though. I also have a love for intimidating things that are still soft and cuddly, despite a fierce look. But overall I personally find humans to be the scariest looking creatures anymore


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 6, 2021)

Folklore said:


> I build things and like furry stuff and find the idea of making a more realistic and less bulky fursuit fascinating. Id looked at atretch fabrics before and wondered why so few do skin tight suits. Itd cut down on heat issues for sure.
> I find myself often thinking of how to design a mask with latex or foam needle felted or upholstered with stretch fabric then needle felted and to try to give the wearer more expression. I often see the problem with fursuit masks to be a poor neutral expression being their only expression. This is why I feel realism or more realistic styles dont happen.
> 
> Simply put the more cartoonish the face the more forgiving it is to look at when you cant make a mask that changes expressions. Theres just not enough moving parts or an easy way to make a facial rig or prosthetic setup to give an anthro mask much range of expression so they look eerie holding a blank expression endlessly. Less so if its a smiling mascotlike cartoon caricature.
> ...


NFT 4-way stretch fabric is great for making a suit that effing breathes! It's very expensive, though. A suit made from that stuff is just amazing if done right. The only two drawbacks are one, the cost and two, trying to make the stuff hide a zipper. their heavy cream modacrylic 5"-7" made zippers a challenge.

As far as making a mask or prosthetic and furring it, this requires you to punch a strand doubled over through the mask, leaving a small loop on the inside surface. Once punched, you have to glue the loops to the inside surface to keep them from pulling out when you shave the fur. If you use Pros-aide adhesive to apply your prosthetic, the glue that holds down the loops had to be something not soluble by the pros-aide remover or that mask is possibly a one-time deal. the mask needs to be colored first and the strands of hair/fur need to be the right color before use.

Expression; if you make a mask shell off of a lifecast of your head, you can articulate some portion of the cheeks under your eyes. When you smile, the articulated cheek portions of your mask would make your mask smile, too.

And to reiterate; I think a number of suit makers make the heads waaaaay to big in relation to the body. Just my $0.02 USD worth.


----------



## Outré (Oct 6, 2021)

I think the realistic ones look kind of cool in their own way. I think I definitely prefer the more cute style though

What about option three…


----------



## Andrea Flame Fox (Oct 6, 2021)

No thank you.~ Not that CGI is a realistic option for fursuiting anyway.

The costumes used in the stage producitons of _Cats,_ on the other hand... those are sexy. But I imagine it takes a _long_ time to apply all that makeup. And only a little time to mess it up.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 6, 2021)

I dislike the concept in general. It's hot, it's sweaty, it just ends up ungainly and has weird movements when it's all said and done.

It obscures faces, hides body language, and just makes me uneasy. No different than mascots, theme park characters, clowns, or other similar things.

I see the time and effort put into them, but they just put me off I guess.


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 26, 2021)

The eyes. The eyes are awful. The head if not done right just looks odd. If it is done right, it just feels like they have a real animals head on. Like they took a for real taxidermy wolf or deer and just placed it on their head.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 26, 2021)

Outré said:


> I think the realistic ones look kind of cool in their own way. I think I definitely prefer the more cute style though
> 
> What about option three…
> 
> View attachment 120308



Actually I'm not against Taylor Swift's cat look and style! Raur!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 26, 2021)

I think quite a bit of the turn-off is the taxidermy eyes. Even the best of them look dead, like that trophy eight point buck on the wall. If done right, the use your own eyes masks are excellent for showing emotion, something that the taxidermy eyes can't do.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 16, 2022)

I personally don't find them unsettling, but I imagine it would creep into that territory when they're close to realistic, but not quite. It enters a bit of an uncanny valley territory compared to something that is clearly a cartoon version of an animal.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 16, 2022)

I think some creative liberties can be taken when designing something "realistic" still. After all, directly translating many animals to anthro form wouldn't work quite so well. I think realistic ones can look good with some modification, but if you just took say, a wolf head and put on a human-like body it feels off to me, like it's not meant to be there. Cartoonish suits that are too exaggerated also give me that same feeling, like it feels too rigid and out of place in the real world, even in the appropriate setting of a con.


----------



## Paulosaurus (Jan 17, 2022)

I think it really depends on the character and species. Most furs' characters and general mentality tend to be on the toony side in the first place, and trying to translate this into a "realistic" version just doesn't work. You lose a lot of the character's expressiveness, and the general proportions can be off in unsettling ways.

However, as others have said, it also depends quite a bit on the skill of the suit-maker. I personally enjoy crafting realistic suits more than toony because of the additional challenge of pulling it off properly. While it's true that some of the more toony characters can be unbelievably complex in design (especially when it comes down to hybrid species and/or intricate tattoo-like fur patterns), overall realistic costumes generally require more attention to fine details to turn out well. Crafters like Crystumes or DireCreatures pull off realistic very well imo.

The performance of the suiter themselves plays a big role too. How you move and act in-suit can make quite a bit of difference as far as creep factor goes. Since my own 'sona is a dinosaur and I tend to play the character as something of a semi-feral when suiting, I've made my own personal suits as close to movie-monster as I can manage. It can be fun to stomp around and be scary when the suit is appropriate for doing so.

TL;DR: Both styles have their place, but it depends a LOT on both maker and suiter to pull off.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 17, 2022)

Outré said:


> I think the realistic ones look kind of cool in their own way. I think I definitely prefer the more cute style though
> 
> What about option three…
> 
> View attachment 120308


To my eye, the realistic designs are actually rather neat.

I have a friend who's fursona was inspired by Cats (the original musical, not the movie) and our mutual friends would comment on how good and job she did with the body paint, body suit, and prosthetics. I'm kind of surprised there aren't more designs like that in the fandom, or at least from what I've seen.


----------



## Filter (Jan 17, 2022)

I like both. I'm a big fan of how realistic Clockwork Creature fursuits look, for instance, but I also think cartoony suits can be awesome.

The problem some people have with realism is probably the uncanny valley effect. It looks realistic, yet something isn't quite right. For me, the fact that they're fantasy creatures is enough to suspend disbelief, but I can see why some might think they resemble taxidermy.



Miles Marsalis said:


> To my eye, the realistic designs are actually rather neat.
> 
> I have a friend who's fursona was inspired by Cats (the original musical, not the movie) and our mutual friends would comment on how good and job she did with the body paint, body suit, and prosthetics. I'm kind of surprised there aren't more designs like that in the fandom, or at least from what I've seen.



The costume design for the original musical Cats (not the movie) has always been part of the spectacle for me. They have a kind of punk rock thing going on, with head floof and other unique characteristics to help them stand out. Either that, or I just prefer the look that I grew up with, appeared in school musicals etc. For those of us who grew up in the New York area, the ads were in constant rotation on TV. I think practical effects are better suited for practical cats.

Fans of the musical are sometimes drawn to the furry fandom, but they also have their own fan-base. I like seeing them around. Well done costumes and face paint, along with acting the part of the character, is always fun to see.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 17, 2022)

It depends for me, the ones people made themselves (Sorry) or really cheap ones are creepy because they don't hold the shape right. But the more expensive ones don't scare me that much...that being said if someone knocks on my door and I open it to see a wolf standing up...Im gonna instinctively punch or kick it (Unless Im expecting this)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 17, 2022)

About the only thing I find "Creepy" about some (or most of) the realistic suits are the eyes. People use taxidermy or custom eyes and for some reason, eyelids are not a thing. As far as I'm concerned, eyelids make or break the look. The "No Eyelid Zombie Stare" look is the turnoff, the thing that does injustice to the hard work that builder put into the suit.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 17, 2022)

Filter said:


> The costume design for the original musical Cats (not the movie) has always been part of the spectacle for me. They have a kind of punk rock thing going on, with head floof and other unique characteristics to help them stand out. Either that, or I just prefer the look that I grew up with, appeared in school musicals etc. For those of us who grew up in the New York area, the ads were in constant rotation on TV. I think practical effects are better suited for practical cats.
> 
> Fans of the musical are sometimes drawn to the furry fandom, but they also have their own fan-base. I like seeing them around. Well done costumes and face paint, along with acting the part of the character, is always fun to see.


My mom took my siblings and me to see the musical when we were kids. I was unexpectedly struck by the musical because I felt it wasn't going to live up to the hype, but it did. The costume design was brilliant and fantastical with the attention the crew paid to detail, which contributed to the mystical and haunting air of the performance.

Semi-relatedly, the same friend also had another friend who had reptile fursona(?) and used a latex bodysuit microprinted with raised scales for her fursuit(?), which she had made. So there are lot of neat costume designs out there.


----------



## feniwolf (Jan 20, 2022)

As its been noted here that its all in the eyes,  I prefer my own eyes and a tighter fitting mask that affords a little translation like the rise in the cheeks when smiling.  I do think that its the dead stare on something as dynamic as a realistic fursuit is a little unerving. The eyes convey everything-ferocity, happiness 
, cuteness.... does it freak out people if that wolf winks and smiles or if it is staring into space? Keep it real if your going realistic.


----------



## PyrestoneAtelier (Jan 23, 2022)

As a realistic fursuiter, the two biggest issues with realistic fursuits are 1. Eyes and 2. Bad anatomy.

Eyes, especially with a realistic effect, _need _expression so the taxidermy stare doesn't occur. A little exaggeration in the eyebrows, a smirk or frown around the lips, and EYELIDS. Too many realistic fursuits fail to use eyelids properly, which gives the wide eyed, seeing straight into your soul look so many find creepy and unsettling. Even a neutral face looks better with good eyelids.

Bad anatomy is what it is. You know it when you see it. Biggest culprit? Furring a resin blank with no buildup for muscle or defining characteristic features. It's like pulling skin over bones alone. I've seen multiple examples of canines and felines that have super skinny muzzles, eyes too high on the forehead, or other flaws that just heighten the taxidermy appearance if not make it worse.

If you want to make realistic fursuits, please be patient in your approach. Study the animal you're going for, from it's facial construction, muscle groups, and expression range. Understand you need to adapt and have flexibility because straight realism isn't always feasible, especially when converting a real animal face onto a human head. And for the love of all that is holy, EYELIDS!


----------



## LiminalDreams (Feb 5, 2022)

Its not that they "Look Creepy" is that depending on how faithful it can nosedive right into the uncanny valley really fast. Some animals don't lend themselves well to the process and can look off when realized. By altering some features like eyes or muzzle you can make them look amazing, but some suits just look off especially when the wearer is moving strangely due to limitations on them.


----------

